# "World's Second Best Speakers!"



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Despite its clickbait title, there's lots of interesting and useful info in this video.



> _We construct a pair of large Voigt speakers. I explain the principles behind ported, transmission line and horn based loudspeakers, demonstrate these speakers in our anechoic chamber and use constrained layer damping to build an enclosure that is superior to commonly used MDF._







Unfortunately there were no FR measurements of the finished product  Perhaps they'll do that in a follow-up video.


----------



## javcolin (Nov 12, 2018)

Grinder said:


> Despite its clickbait title, there's lots of interesting and useful info in this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there is a follow up!


----------

